
Markovian Death: A Blockchain Once Enough People Die W/o Dead Man’s Switch? - kumarski
https://medium.com/@datarade/markovian-death-what-happens-to-a-blockchain-once-enough-people-die-without-any-dead-mans-switch-8932cfcb5d43
======
indubitable
Another way of looking at this: " _What will we do if the price of bitcoin
hits $1,000,000?_ "

That would be the point at which a satoshi, the smallest possible unit of
bitcoin or 0.00000001 bitcoins, would be worth a penny. And so there would be
a reasonable argument to increase the maximum subdivision level. And so that
could and likely would happen with minimal fanfare - certainly less than the
recent split received.

With a theoretically infinitely divisible currency the amount of currency in
circulation is not really relevant. And this issue, as small as it is, only
becomes one at price points that will not be reached anytime in the
foreseeable future, if ever.

------
sharemywin
I could probably be handled though a legal trustee or a safe deposit box in
which the contents(hard wallet) is willed to beneficiary.

